# Common problems....03 Duramax



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

So heres the story, I'm finding myself in a position to buy a truck I put many many miles on. The truck is a 2003 Crew cab short box 6.6 duramax with allison auto. Transfer case replaced at 200k, injectors at 150k. Truck has around 295k on it now. LT package. 

What is the most common problems with these trucks? I know the transfer case, and injectors were the weaker parts, thats all I know of, I'm typically a Ford man, but I would buy a duramax. 

All miles are highway, current owner has owned since 30k miles, I've personally put 200k miles on the truck. Turbo is weaker then new, but still good it seems like. Anything else I should look for?


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

That's a whole lot of miles on a pick up. Hope you're getting it really cheap. Check the front of the frame. GM is notorious for cracking. A quick search will pull up many many threads on it.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Doesn't sound like it was used for plowing so the chances of frame cracks by the upper control arms are nil.When the TC was replaced,was the pump rub issue resolved? If not,that should be a concern.Other than a possible front wheel hub assembly going south,with that many miles on her,she should be fine.I take it she had a good PM program:regular oil changes,fuel filters at no more than 15K miles,Ally filters at about the same? If all this is on the + side,I would definitely buy it.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

If the owner was anal about maintenance, I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I've done head gaskets on 2 different of my LB7's, both around 200k. FICM's are getting common too.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

2006Sierra1500;1632545 said:


> If the owner was anal about maintenance, I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


Bit more then I want to pay for it personally. They are asking 6,000 for it. Never been used for plowing. Never even really worked to be honest.

Maintainence was always done on time or early, went over 500 miles on one oil change, other then that always on time or early.

Has a break line leak, I know that, easy fix, but you have to buy the part from GM apparently. They also said now the dash seems to be acting up, which I actually looked at an 04 that had 173k miles on it that had the same issue, and was told it's a $500 fix. Other then brakes needing the one line replaced (right on top, real easy spot), and possibly a new dash or computer relay or something, it's mechanically sound, and I would love to buy it, but 6k for me is more then I had in mind.


----------



## Dr_Goodwrench66 (Nov 3, 2012)

Are the rockers all rotten? Not too bad for $6k in my opinon. It sounds like a loaded up crew cab. Miles dont mean anything either as long as its been taken care of. My LB7 has 344k with 23k engine hrs. I've replaced 21 injectors and a CP3 among other things. I'd jump on it as long it isnt rotten.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

im pretty sure you can buy a new cluster from gm for less then $500. On ebay you can send yours away and get it fixed plus led lights for less then $200. only problem with replacements is you have to put the miles in. If the cluster hasn't worked for sometime now and they continue to drive it it will have more miles. the cluster stores the millage. $6000 is a little for the millage but if its clean then it may be worth it.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Dr_Goodwrench66;1633347 said:


> Are the rockers all rotten? Not too bad for $6k in my opinon. It sounds like a loaded up crew cab. Miles dont mean anything either as long as its been taken care of. My LB7 has 344k with 23k engine hrs. I've replaced 21 injectors and a CP3 among other things. I'd jump on it as long it isnt rotten.


Little to no rust. Few dents, very small and not in bad places. The right hand mirror doesn't defrost anymore. Other then that and the cluster, it's fine.



durafish;1633356 said:


> im pretty sure you can buy a new cluster from gm for less then $500. On ebay you can send yours away and get it fixed plus led lights for less then $200. only problem with replacements is you have to put the miles in. If the cluster hasn't worked for sometime now and they continue to drive it it will have more miles. the cluster stores the millage. $6000 is a little for the millage but if its clean then it may be worth it.


Mileage isn't going up. They bought a different truck when they were using the duramax, and after they moved, rarely use the duramax anymore.

If anyone is interested, PM me and I can give you a phone number for the duramax.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Dr_Goodwrench66;1633347 said:


> Are the rockers all rotten? Not too bad for $6k in my opinon. It sounds like a loaded up crew cab. Miles dont mean anything either as long as its been taken care of. My LB7 has 344k with 23k engine hrs. I've replaced 21 injectors and a CP3 among other things. I'd jump on it as long it isnt rotten.


23,000 HRS!!! there is something to be said for that!!!


----------



## Dr_Goodwrench66 (Nov 3, 2012)

Yup. Brought this one home piece by piece. Paid a whopping $1200 for it. Drive it every day. Screw $900 monthly payments!


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Can you post a picture of this truck? Color? Leather? Great price in my opinion if it is not rotten. Usually that many miles keeps them on the road and somewhat rust free as they see all the rain to wash it down. My 2004 has 223K and is rust free even though it is from Chicago salt belt. Injectors and other problems are not cheap but neither are new truck payments.


----------



## Dr_Goodwrench66 (Nov 3, 2012)

See this thread.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=138877&page=3 post #117

It's nothing special. Far from perfrect. No leather or power windows, just a work truck. Color is Red. Working on it as I can afford. Dont mean to steal the thread.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

dieseld;1633495 said:


> Can you post a picture of this truck? Color? Leather? Great price in my opinion if it is not rotten. Usually that many miles keeps them on the road and somewhat rust free as they see all the rain to wash it down. My 2004 has 223K and is rust free even though it is from Chicago salt belt. Injectors and other problems are not cheap but neither are new truck payments.


No pictures, as I have no clue how to put them up here. It's dark blue, LT package so leather, heated seats, 6 disk changer, bose speakers, power everything. Leather is cracking a bit, but thats normal for this age of a truck. Last I saw it there was no rust, doubt there is now. These guys took good care of it, I ran it through the car wash 2-3 times every two weeks.


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm a Ford guy thru and thru........but if that truck was never worked hard, and had an owner that was crazy about maintenance, I'd buy it. 

All three are capable of 350k when maintained nowadays.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Sawboy;1633528 said:


> I'm a Ford guy thru and thru........but if that truck was never worked hard, and had an owner that was crazy about maintenance, I'd buy it.
> 
> All three are capable of 350k when maintained nowadays.


I'm a Ford guy too lol. But I drove this truck across the country, that truck was taken care of, and wasn't worked hard at all.

If you guys are interested, I could give you a phone number for the owner. Just PM me.


----------



## Dr_Goodwrench66 (Nov 3, 2012)

It definitely sounds like a good buy for a loaded crew cab!


----------

